# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  Rafal's Mapvember 2018

## Voolf

I decided to take a part in this (crazy) challange this year, though i am sceptical i can manage to do all 30 maps.
Nevertheless i will give it a shoot and see how it goes. Even 5 maps is better than 0, right?

I will follow Miska's list for maps



...but, I want to make it more inetresting and i will not do them in the order shown above.
You will probably guess what i mean when you see one or two maps. 
Ok, let's get to it.

First one is the #1. Run to the hills.



Edit. Of course i had to make a typo in the title  :Sad:  Can a good CL remove that "r"  :Very Happy:

----------


## MapMappingMapped

Great to see you started! This little map is very well executed! Neat!

----------


## Greg

Great start Voolf! It's a tough challenge, so good luck!

Looking forwards to how you tackle some of the more ambiguous songs.  :Very Happy:

----------


## JsinOwl

Love the style Voolf. Good luck on your quest.

----------


## Gidde

Very nice! Good luck on the challenge!

----------


## Voolf

Thank you all for the cheering words.

Second map #2 Gimme Shelter

----------


## Larb

They look great and I really like how you've decided to link them all together.

----------


## Gidde

> Edit. Of course i had to make a typo in the title  Can a good CL remove that "r"


This is done  :Smile:

----------


## Voolf

> They look great and I really like how you've decided to link them all together.


Thanks. I thought this will be cool idea. I made couple connections ahead, but there might be some break ups later ;(




> This is done


Thank you Gidde !

Next map #3 The Mirror Maze

----------


## Voolf

Coming next #4 The Chain.

----------


## kacey

These look great Voolf, I love the subtle shading and you’re line work speaks for itself.

----------


## Voolf

Thanks Kacey  :Wink: 

Already feel a bit tired of everyday map and this one is made quicker.

#5 Paint it Black

----------


## Kellerica

Quite a quest you've overtaken here, Voolf. Great work so far, your linework is as impressive as always. Keep at it, you can do it!!

----------


## MapMappingMapped

Keep going! I'm enjoying this - hopefully so are your arms...

----------


## Ilanthar

Already a gorgeous set!

----------


## Voolf

> Keep going! I'm enjoying this - hopefully so are your arms...


... so far so good  :Razz: 

Back to #1 Run to the hills



with new branch going to map #17 Road

----------


## ThomasR

Go Rafal, you're really ruling it ! It seems those maps are already Patreon ready  :Wink:

----------


## Voolf

> Go Rafal, you're really ruling it ! It seems those maps are already Patreon ready


Heh, thanks Thom  :Wink: 

Here comes next one #10 Palisades Park

----------


## kacey

What a treat to see a new Voolf map every day, they all look great and I’m sure you’ll have improved you’re overall speed by the end of it.

----------


## Voolf

Thanks Kacey  :Wink: 

Here is #25 Jungle Warfare

----------


## DanielHasenbos

Don't think I've commented yet, but you're doing an amzing job so far! I love how all your pieces are connected! When they're done they'll make a nice adventure!

----------


## Voolf

> Don't think I've commented yet, but you're doing an amzing job so far! I love how all your pieces are connected! When they're done they'll make a nice adventure!


Thank you Daniel

Map #21 Empty Temples

----------


## Wingshaw

I agree with Dan. This is a fantastic concept, that I'm going to need to stea...ahem...borrow some time.

I'm looking forward to seeing the next instalment  :Smile: 

Wingshaw

----------


## kacey

ooh I really like this last one, the simple shading you’ve been doing on these really works...And you thought it was impossible to make a masterpiece in one day.

----------


## Voolf

> And you thought it was impossible to make a masterpiece in one day.


Hah, I think everyone defines masterpice differently  :Razz: 

Map #14 Valley of the Damned

----------


## Voolf

Map #12 Paranoid

I thought this will be a quicky, but it took way too much time. More than i expected. Made me paranoid  :Razz:

----------


## Voolf

Map #11 Kickapoo

The idea was to map something related to the Kickapoo tribe. I searched for wigwams and tried to map some of those. But i found it somehow hard to depict it nicely. In the end i made couple different tents  :Razz:

----------


## MapMappingMapped

Nice! You really make surprising work for the time you're set.

----------


## ChickPea

Fantastic work on these, Voolf!

----------


## Voolf

> Nice! You really make surprising work for the time you're set.





> Fantastic work on these, Voolf!


Thank you both so much  :Wink: 

Map #19 The Clockyard

----------


## Voolf

Map #27 Automaton

----------


## Caenwyr

just gonna post here to get notifications, because the whole concept of this thread is just wonderful!

----------


## Ilanthar

Man, you keep impress me, tbh!

----------


## Voolf

> just gonna post here to get notifications, because the whole concept of this thread is just wonderful!


Thank you  :Smile: 




> Man, you keep impress me, tbh!


I kind of impressed myself too. I did not think i will make map every day and i still feel like i can make them all. I feel bit tired though. There are better and worse days...

Map #6 Wonderwall

----------


## Voolf

Map #9 House of the Rising Sun

----------


## MapMappingMapped

Cool! I love how each map is related to the others(like the bridge/pathway that joins your most recent ones)

----------


## ChickPea

You're producing some amazing work here, Voolf. I stand in awe!  :Smile:

----------


## Voolf

> You're producing some amazing work here, Voolf. I stand in awe!


Well, i spend way too much time on the last two maps making the tiling.
This time i went more easy way with some pattern filling :/

Map #7 Heartbreak Hotel

----------


## ThomasR

You're offering us a tree masterclass with that thread. BTW, you manage to deliver game ready-professional looking maps for Mapvember and that's a feat I haven't seen elsewhere !

----------


## Voolf

> You're offering us a tree masterclass with that thread. BTW, you manage to deliver game ready-professional looking maps for Mapvember and that's a feat I haven't seen elsewhere !


Thank you so much Thom. Really appreciate it  :Smile: 

Map #26 Chandelier

----------


## Larb

Your roof detail is really nice.

----------


## Voolf

> Your roof detail is really nice.


Thanks, i could not resist to make some nice asian rooftiles again  :Wink: 

Map #12 Boat on the River



...but it is a ship really  :Razz:

----------


## MistyBeee

Ok... 'have to stop being lazy and finally tell you I'm absolutely fond of what you're doing there, Voolf !  :Smile:

----------


## Voolf

> Ok... 'have to stop being lazy and finally tell you I'm absolutely fond of what you're doing there, Voolf !


Thanks Misty  :Wink: 

Map #20 Smoke on the Water

----------


## Voolf

Another branch is finished. I am back to #4 The Chain



and continue with map #23 Break on through

----------


## Gidde

I love this whole project. One question - do you have a plan for this whole thing or are you wingin it each day?

----------


## Voolf

I did plan ahead and connected the names from the mapvember list, so i know what comes next, but that is pretty much it. 
I draw one map per day. Thiking about what to draw is the most time consuing. Sometimes i get the idea of what to draw right away, other time i sit and think and then rethink, sketch and erase...  :Razz:

----------


## Voolf

Map #22 Catacombs

----------


## Voolf

Map #18 Rats

----------


## ChickPea

I love the catacombs map!

----------


## Voolf

> I love the catacombs map!


Thanks ChickPea. Took me a while to make those rocks around. I am trying slightly different approach for some maps, testing things. I am glad how it turnd out, but its definately not a style to contonue for whole mapvember. My hand would die  :Razz: 

Map #5 Master of Puppets

----------


## Wingshaw

I am pretty sure, Voolf, that your mapvember concept is going to spawn many copy-cats here at the Guild. I'm itching to do something like this, and I bet I'm not the only one!

Great work! I love how they're so consistent, and also experimental at the same time.

Wingshaw

----------


## Voolf

It seems like i failed to post yesterday here. I must have forgotten to click post  :Frown: 




> I am pretty sure, Voolf, that your mapvember concept is going to spawn many copy-cats here at the Guild. I'm itching to do something like this, and I bet I'm not the only one!
> 
> Great work! I love how they're so consistent, and also experimental at the same time.
> 
> Wingshaw


I don't mind. It's neat idea, but also you need to have a plan for couple maps to make it happen. That is not usually the case. I would say rare opportunity.

Here is yesterday's map #24 Uncanny Valley



And today's map #30 Mountains

----------


## MistyBeee

I have a special crush for those two  :Smile:

----------


## Voolf

> I have a special crush for those two


Hehe, i like them too. It was a good break from large scale maps.

Map #8 Temple of the King



Three more maps to go

----------


## ThomasR

You are reaching the end of the road with an impressive body of maps. The fact that you maintained such a high quality until the end is a real feat !

----------


## Voolf

> You are reaching the end of the road with an impressive body of maps. The fact that you maintained such a high quality until the end is a real feat !


Thank you so much Thomas.

#29 is Bed of Thorns

----------


## Voolf

Map #16 Stairway to Heaven

----------


## Ilanthar

Hehe, this last one made me smile for a while  :Smile: . Great work on the whole series.

----------


## kacey

There's not a single one of these little maps that I don't like. I'm curious, will you try to stitch them all together into one big map at the end?

----------


## Voolf

> Hehe, this last one made me smile for a while . Great work on the whole series.


Thank you, Why did it make you smile?




> There's not a single one of these little maps that I don't like. I'm curious, will you try to stitch them all together into one big map at the end?


I do not, they are in different scales and some can't be connected. It is not always like a "direct" continuation of a previous map, but more like indications where certain way is leading. They may be gaps in between of two "connected" maps. That being said, it's not impossible to connect them, but i have no intention of doing that at the moment.

Behold, the last map #29 Space Oddity. Some of you may see a resemblance to one of Thomas map. I made this one with a special dedication to Thom  :Wink: 



This was really crazy challange and you have no idea how a relief it is to finally finish it.
I am most certain i will never do it again, thank you and good bye  :Razz: 

Ps. Here are the connections i made initially for this challange. I think they are not 100% accurate as i did some tweaking in the middle while doing maps.

----------


## ThomasR

I've already said it on multiple platforms but you pulled the most impressive streak of maps I've ever seen in such a short time. You kicked Mapvember home crying for his mamma ! And on a personal note, I love that last one so much I can genuinely say it makes me happy like a pigeon with a French fry (picture it I can assure you it's an accurate description  :Wink: ).

Congrats and thanks  :Very Happy:

----------


## bkh1914

What a wonderful set of little maps.

And congratulations on finishing the challenge!

----------


## Voolf

> I've already said it on multiple platforms but you pulled the most impressive streak of maps I've ever seen in such a short time. You kicked Mapvember home crying for his mamma ! And on a personal note, I love that last one so much I can genuinely say it makes me happy like a pigeon with a French fry (picture it I can assure you it's an accurate description ).
> 
> Congrats and thanks


Haha, i DID imagine it and i could not resist. I am afraid this pigeon will haunt me in my dreams  :Razz: 






> What a wonderful set of little maps.
> 
> And congratulations on finishing the challenge!


Thank you very much Bkh.

----------


## DanielHasenbos

Really, really impressive that you managed to pull this off, Rafal! I participated last year, but fell behind quickly, and gave up at day 20 or 21, so you have my utmost respect for completing it! And it's amazing how all the maps are in a consistent style as well. Great work! 

(Can't rep you from my phone, but I'll try to remember when I get to my computer!)

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By Voolf*
> Thank you, Why did it make you smile?


Well, because I found the link between "Stairway to Heaven" and "Space Oddity" both very clever and funny.

And that pigeon is indeed scary  :Surprised: !

----------


## Voolf

> Really, really impressive that you managed to pull this off, Rafal! I participated last year, but fell behind quickly, and gave up at day 20 or 21, so you have my utmost respect for completing it! And it's amazing how all the maps are in a consistent style as well. Great work! 
> 
> (Can't rep you from my phone, but I'll try to remember when I get to my computer!)


Thank you Daniel. It was a bumpy road for me too. Some maps are sloppy, because i did not feel like drawing. I don't think it's a "fun" challange for me, hence i won't be participating in it anymore i think.




> Well, because I found the link between "Stairway to Heaven" and "Space Oddity" both very clever and funny.
> 
> And that pigeon is indeed scary !


I see, i thought something was like FUNNY funny  :Razz: 
The pigeon is scary, and it stole my french fry. I love french fries so much i hate sharing with others  :Razz:  HAHA

----------


## MistyBeee

Congrats for finishing Mapvember, Voolf ! It was such a pleasure to have a little of your work all the month, and I already miss this thread so much ! 

(No one should yeat your french fries. No. One.)

----------

